# Software Tester included in new FSW for canada?



## jyoti_dogra01 (Apr 21, 2013)

Can someone please tell me if software tester included in Canada new FSW list?
I am a software tester with 6 yrs of experience. Am i eligible to apply under 2174 category??


----------



## chandrakanth (Apr 22, 2013)

jyoti_dogra01 said:


> Can someone please tell me if software tester included in Canada new FSW list?
> I am a software tester with 6 yrs of experience. Am i eligible to apply under 2174 category??


Yes Jyothi, Software Tester is eligible to apply under mentioned category.lane: all the best any details needed let me know.


----------



## jyoti_dogra01 (Apr 21, 2013)

I am not sure but found some discussions on this forum where they say software tester is not eligible. is it written somewhere officially?


----------

